# obtaining permit to live in Italy



## reblourcan (May 18, 2012)

Hello

I have been having a really difficult time trying to find some information on obtaining a visa or residence permit to live in Italy. 

I am a Canadian citizen, currently living and working on a UK ancestry visa in the UK. However, I am trying to move to Italy so that I can live with my boyfriend in Italy. He is an EU citizen (French) living and working in Italy. I would be moving there to live with him and ideally would like to be able to work on a visa. However, if this is not possible I am able to work from home online, for a company outside of the EU. 

Without any additional visa/permit I am only able to stay 3 months but am looking for any option that is available in order to stay longer. We are thinking of applying for PACS in France, but I'm not sure if this will be recognized in Italy to help me stay. I have also read in other sites that if we prove our relationship than we can apply for my residency at the local Italian police once I arrive. 

I can't speak with anyone at the consulates in Italy/UK or Canada and am really confused as to what my options are and how to go about this. 

If anyone has any advice, or could point me in the right direction, that would be much appreciate.


----------



## Giacomina (May 30, 2012)

*hmmm*



reblourcan said:


> Hello
> 
> I have been having a really difficult time trying to find some information on obtaining a visa or residence permit to live in Italy.
> 
> ...


We were not in europe when I applied for and received a schengen visa to go to italy with my UK/Canadian husband. Once we got to Italy my husband applied for Italain resident status in Italy and got it while I applied for a Permesso di Soggiorno (permission to stay )and got that. Then I applied for residence status and got that. 

I think your situation different in that you will only have to apply for the italian resident status and your fiance can apply for the residence status, if he hasnt already done so. Depending what town you are in it should go ok, but very slowly. I did my Permesso through the police station. Residency is through the Anagrafia. It will all come right eventually. I never felt there was a possibility of being deported even for a minute.

There is a web site to help you on visas and such, I am not sure that is what you need because you are already inEurope and you say you have UK ancestery visa/citizenship?so it seems it shouldn t be much difficulty, because that makes you a citizen of the European Union, so its no problem, you only need the residency when you choose to live in Italy permanently. If you do need a Shengen visa, its not hard to get one, there is aweb site for that and its fairly easy to understand.

A work visa requires the employer in Italy to help you, so that would mean getting work before you arrive, maybe your boyfriend can line you up with a job to satisfy the requirements for that? I think that with your friend already there you are in good shape to head on over and just apply for the Permesso immediately.

Maybe someone else will respond to your question who has more specific info than I do.
I havent found the Italian beaurocracy hard hearted, just slow like a turtle, but they do get things like this done eventually. I hope the people in the offices you visit are helpful and patient. All the best!


----------

